# Inside Tropicana Field (Home to the Tampa Bay Rays)



## oldman (Sep 3, 2014)

Just thought that I'd post a picture of Tropicana Field, home to the Tampa Bay Rays.


----------



## Branes51 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been there a few times. I live in Valrico, just east of Brandon. 
Go Yankees..sorry, but I've been a Yanks fan since '57.


----------

